# سؤال فى صرف بيارة basement



## fayek9 (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم السادة المهندسين الافاضل :
اريد المساعدة فى كيفية توصيل طلمبات بيارة البدروم (sump pump) على صرف المبنى (building sewer)اريد تفصيلة التوصيل اما من الكود أو رسم توضيحى
ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## fayek9 (9 مايو 2013)

فى انتظار الردود....


----------



## محمود عويضة (9 مايو 2013)

الموضوع بكل بساطة هو تركيب بلف عدم رجوع على خط الطرد لمنع السريان العكسي وبس...مش عارف ليه أنت مصعب الموضوع او أنا اللى ما فهمتكش ولا ايه.


----------



## fayek9 (11 مايو 2013)

محمود عويضة قال:


> الموضوع بكل بساطة هو تركيب بلف عدم رجوع على خط الطرد لمنع السريان العكسي وبس...مش عارف ليه أنت مصعب الموضوع او أنا اللى ما فهمتكش ولا ايه.


 شكرا لردك....... انا عارف ان لازم بركب عدم رجاع على خط الطرد انا سؤالى بعد المرحلة دى ......وهو انى ازاى بوصل الصرف الخارج من الطلمبه "بعد عدم الرجاع" على وصلة الصرف الخاصة بالمبنى ؟ "تفصيلة التوصيل .... وسؤالى ده عشان صرف المبنى "gravity" وصرف البيارة pumped فازاى اوصلهم على بعض بحيث ميحصلش turblances فى خط صرف المبنى


----------



## toktok66 (11 مايو 2013)

ببساطه اخرج بصرف البياره الى غرفه تهدئه واصرف غرفه التهدئه الى اقرب مانهول ولو مفيش يبقى اقرب غرفه تفتيش ومتصرفهمش على بعض خالص


----------



## toktok66 (11 مايو 2013)

ولو مضطر يعني خالص ولازم تصرفهم على بعض يبقى هيد البمب يكون قليل بحيث يادوب يتغلب على فقد الضغط في المواشير الفورسيد


----------



## fayek9 (11 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> ولو مضطر يعني خالص ولازم تصرفهم على بعض يبقى هيد البمب يكون قليل بحيث يادوب يتغلب على فقد الضغط في المواشير الفورسيد


 شكرا لردك ....غالبا هصغر البامب لان الوضع قائم ومفيش غرفة تهدئة ومينفعش اصرف من البمب على غرفة تفتيش لانه اولا ممنوع ثانيا هيعمل مشاكل فى خط public sewer اللى فى الشارع . ..... ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود عويضة (11 مايو 2013)

يا شباب أنا أرى بأنه لا داعي للقلق من ضغط المضخة الغاطسة إذا تم توصيلها مباشرتاً لخط الصرف الرئيسي للمبنى لأنه غالباً بيكون خط طرد المضخة 2" و خط صرف المبنى 6" وبيعتبر ذلك تهدئة طبيعية لسرعة تدفق المضخة...(المضخة تقوم بتوليد تدفق ولكن الضغط يُفرض عليها من الخط التي تعمل عليه) أو بمعنى أخر ( تولد تدفق وتقاوم الضغط).


----------



## ibrahim1hj (12 مايو 2013)

أخي العزيز ,, ركب بعد خط الصرف non return valve ثم مباشرة بواسطة أنابيب ضغط الى مستوى مناهل المبني , و لكن قبل أقرب منهل ركب breaking manhole (و له تفصيلة خاصة تجدها في plumbing drawing details layout -) ’ و بعد مانهول المخمد (break manhole ) تصرف الى المانهول التالي في الشبكة ,,
بالنسبة للتفصيلة المرسومة لم أجدها الآن سأبحث عنها في ملفاتي و أعدك برفعها عندئذ


----------



## fayek9 (16 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا لردودكم الفنية ..... وجدت ما ابحث عنه تماما فى IPC الجزء الخاص ب ejector connection to drainage system وهى بالمرفقات للاستفادة


----------



## محمود عويضة (16 مايو 2013)

للعلم وعلى حسب ipc الموجد بالمرفقات بالمشاركة السابقة تم ذكر تركيب محبس عدم رجوع على خط الطرد ولم يتم ذكر توصيل خط الطرد على مانهول .


----------



## لحن الوفاء (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بتوصل الطرد بتاع المضخة الغاطسة علي غرفة تقليل الضغط (pressure reducing chamber) وبتاخد الصرف من هذه الغرفة بالجاذبية علي أقرب غرفة تفتيش


----------

